
Julia – A Fresh Approach to Numerical Computing (SIAM Review, Feb 2017) [pdf] - yarapavan
http://julialang.org/publications/julia-fresh-approach-BEKS.pdf
======
yarapavan
From Evelyn Sanders review:

 _This issue 's Research Spotlights section contains two papers. The first
article, “Julia: A Fresh Approach to Numerical Computing,” by Jeff Bezanson,
Alan Edelman, Stefan Karpinski, and Viral B. Shah, presents the software
package Julia. It includes an overview of the language with a concentration on
numerical computing, accompanied by a set of examples which can be downloaded
and run while reading the article. It quickly moves beyond a simple tutorial
of basic features, offering a detailed perspective on design philosophy in the
context of other and perhaps more familiar programming languages, explaining
the ways in which Julia manages to be both dynamic and fast. While the
examples start simply, they progress quickly and include disparate subjects
such as different approaches to Brownian motion, and best methods for
parallelization. The article will be a nice introduction to readers with an
interest in numerical computing who are currently unfamiliar with Julia, but
it will also be of great interest to those already using the package who would
like a deeper understanding of the design of Julia, thereby gaining a better
facility to optimally use it._

Source:
[http://epubs.siam.org/doi/abs/10.1137/17N974264](http://epubs.siam.org/doi/abs/10.1137/17N974264)

